# Gaggia Classic- No power problems



## John_Wellings (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I used my Classic as normal this morning, i sometimes forget to turn the machine off and this morning after it had been idle for a while i noticed the power light had gone out and now nothing works, no power.

After some searching I think it may be the thermal fuse thats gone, would i be right?

I seem to remember a similar problem with my Cubika and there was a reset button somewhere, does anyone know of something similar on the Gaggia Classic?

Thanks!


----------



## dougja (May 23, 2012)

silly question, did you check the plug fuse?!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Could be a few things but the thermal fuse seems a reasonable place to start.


----------



## John_Wellings (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah its not the plug fuse...will replace the thermal tomorrow.

No reset on the Classic then? Cant remember where i saw the photo showing its location.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd worry about WHY the thermal fuse went, if it has.

Just replacing the fuse will probably see it go again unless you find a root cause - possibly the failure of the brew stat.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think the thermal fuse is rated to around 170deg c so if its gone then as Mr Shades says, its probably a thermostat issue.


----------



## John_Wellings (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Started on this today and haven't got off to a good start. When i was removing the wire connectors on the steam thermostat to get at the fuse one of the white connectors disintegrated. Is it dodgy to leave it bare without it one there?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I presume you mean the insulated shroud on the connector,its purpose is to prevent contact with live cable and to prevent accidental short circuit.

Try Maplins for replacements, you should be able to stretch a new one over the terminal.

If the old one is so brittle it is indicative of excess heat /age which stems from the original problem = overheating.


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> I presume you mean the insulated shroud on the connector,its purpose is to prevent contact with live cable and to prevent accidental short circuit.
> 
> Try Maplins for replacements, you should be able to stretch a new one over the terminal.
> 
> If the old one is so brittle it is indicative of excess heat /age which stems from the original problem = overheating.


Thanks, I think I'm going to replace the thermostats too. Though my latest issue is I can't find anywhere in the UK that sells non-insulated crimp on butt connectors like the ones already on there. Has anyone done this themselves?

Really starting to miss my morning flat white, and my lunchtime ones....

(I'm John_Wellings) by the way, can't login to that profile on my laptop, but that's another problem for another time.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you referring to the connectors on the thermostat's or to the boiler connections ? The thermostat connectors are normal "lucar" surely freely available. The boiler connections would appear to be specific to Gaggia/ wiring loom, pin type connector. The connector part can be "rejuvenated" with needle nose pliers but will not have insulation. Could possibly be insulated with high temp silicone rubber. ?

Alternatively contact gaggiamanualserve and ask if he has a part wiring loom you could buy.?


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> Are you referring to the connectors on the thermostat's or to the boiler connections ? The thermostat connectors are normal "lucar" surely freely available. The boiler connections would appear to be specific to Gaggia/ wiring loom, pin type connector. The connector part can be "rejuvenated" with needle nose pliers but will not have insulation. Could possibly be insulated with high temp silicone rubber. ?
> 
> Alternatively contact gaggiamanualserve and ask if he has a part wiring loom you could buy.?


It's just the crimps that connect the thermal fuse to the wire either side. Maplin/Screwfix et al don't seem to have the same type used and only stock blue or red insulated types. I'm already hassling Mark about my woes, hopefully he can help!


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone know the right size crimp connectors I need for either side of the thermal fuse?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50-Pcs-Silver-Tone-Non-insulated-Butt-Crimp-Terminal-Connectors-Wire-Ferrule-/201174667603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item2ed6f1d153


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You require the 0.5 - 1.5mm 2. Or you could use a heat sink and just solder the terminals to the cables. Do you have a tool for criming ?


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> You require the 0.5 - 1.5mm 2. Or you could use a heat sink and just solder the terminals to the cables. Do you have a tool for criming ?


Thanks, I think I've got a tool somewhere.


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

It lives.

Thanks for help and suggestions, it was the thermal fuse. Back in the game.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad you got it going again, it is good when members update with the outcome:good:


----------

